# AAHC is the WORST in SoCal!!!



## OGKushman (Sep 10, 2009)

I will never return to AHHC off 126 Brookhurst! Ever.

I live in east riverside. I drove 60 miles to this place. I have been to 25+ clinics in Southern California over the years. I am definately NOT flaming this place due to personal issues. 

I arrived at 6:30pm. The horrible parking led me to block a truck upon entering forcing me to park where I pulled in. But it was not in their "section". So the rent-a-cop lets me park, gather my things, lock up my car, and get out and walk to him before he told me I had to move my car into their "police line" taped off parking area. He keeps my Drivers License and Script and tells me to move my car? 

So I move my car, and he lets me enter the building. I walk in to a schwag smell and am also greeted by a woman with a nasty attitude. She takes my script, makes a copy, and starts to look it up. She noticed that my script was a copy of the original and said they could not help me. I pulled out my card in my wallet and my California ID and told her to verify it online or use the 24 hour telephone service. She said they dont do that and she would not help me. She wouldnt give my script copy back (one she made!!!)

EVERY SINGLE clinic I have visited, purchased clones, meds, and sold back meds, sold back clones, in 5 YEARS has verified me using my card, or my copy. 5 years!

I had to leave without my medication! Without an internet connection and computer to find another shop I drove home. yea. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Come to find out there is another shop next store, they could have at least said "you can try next store"...but nope. 


I hope shops like this all disappear really soon.


Im the good guy here. I just could not go without mentioning this.

I know now to drive the extra 50 miles to WVPG. 

Shady Mo-Fo's
-OGK


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 10, 2009)

that sucks..now she has all your info. I probably would have wanted to hurt her..course Im a woman. lol...call the better business b on them....?? brick through window? lol...j/k  seriously tho she will piss off the wrong person...


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 10, 2009)

Edit. 

They were fronting as an awesome place down the street known as AAHC

This place is *AHHC*

Mods please change title. Thanks


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 10, 2009)

Brother I'm in the S Cal club sceen-Valley- mostly. I woulda turned you right around also. It states in club bylaws/ guidelines that you must have the origional rec w/ you @ all times. Not just on 1st x visits. Jook @ SANDIEGO, they are gonna close all but 8-10. There are 54 clubs registered there. The police went in w/ real papers from a fake Dr. Dirty I know. These "clubs" verified the paper thgrouygh the B.S. Dr. NEVER VERIFIED THAT THE DR. WAS IN GOOD STANDINGS W/ THE STATE. Shoot the Dr. was BOGUS. 

 SO YES, I WOULD TURNED YOU AROUND AND CLOSED THE DOOR AS YOU LEFT. The protection of the masses is greater than your needs.

 EASY FIX-B R I N G  Y O U R   O.G.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 10, 2009)

but dirty...shouldnt she have legally destroyed/returned his info and not have kept it?


----------



## tcbud (Sep 10, 2009)

I think Dirty is right, tho she should have given you the copy she made back or let you watch her shred it.

If the Rules state, only the Original Recomendation is required, then Original should be used.  I have gone to many places, and have always been allowed in with my California Medical MJ card.  Never been to So. Cal tho.

The parking attendant was in the wrong tho, he should have been more helpful.  What the heck is up with him taking your drivers licence?  That would have made me call a cop.......At that point, I wouldnt have gone in the door prolly.  A few words would have been said to the "attendant" , not polite words either.


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes for sure they should returned it. That tells me that they want his plant #'s. He should contact the city officials and let them know of the shady business practices. MMJ is not regulated by the state/city/county only recognized. There for its up to us- the patients- to inform others of shady practices. I have NO LOVE for a shady club!!!!!!!!!!!
 NEVER BEEN BROTHER, AND NOW NEVER WILL


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 10, 2009)

it must be really loose here...I have been let in when they couldnt verify me. I went to places first open with no fax and my dr requires it faxed in. They still let me go in. must not look like a cop.  course I worry about them getting shut down. One place took my paperwork, had me sign in and sent me right in..wonder if they even verify? so weird. some places go keep my id til I have made my purchase...


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 10, 2009)

Yes, many times I walk in and the counter person lets me right on in. I've took friends in "just to see" whats up, let em right on in w/ NO PAPERWORK.If they did the same in L.A. as SanDiego, the club #'s would drop dramaticly, in my eyes!
 Now adays I see less and less permits on the walls! Shoot 1 owner told me that they are doing nothin but denyin ALL hardships, so he moved and set up shop. I know of a few who are gonna go underground but w/ a store front. This will make it very difficult for the patients safety. I stay away if the permits aren't in plain site. The clubs have "greed goggles" it is up to us,the patient, to lookout for whats best for us!


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 10, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> it must be really loose here...I have been let in when they couldnt verify me. I went to places first open with no fax and my dr requires it faxed in. They still let me go in. must not look like a cop. course I worry about them getting shut down. One place took my paperwork, had me sign in and sent me right in..wonder if they even verify? so weird. some places go keep my id til I have made my purchase...


 



I've been told time and time again that I look the cop roll,lmao. I guess cause I'm a clean cut white man that is not sucked up on dope? IDK, it's either I'm a cop or a skinhead,lol


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 10, 2009)

well I am 29 yo white female..not very coplike in my pink birks. makes me think of the headshop scene from Reno 911 where deputy clementine goes into the headshop trying to buy weed from the other under cover cop lmao......


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 10, 2009)

Like I said fellas...SoCal is the Wild West right now with the Dispensary scene.
It will get worse before it gets better, believe that.

The "paranoia" of club operators will get worse in the coming days,imo.
With 6 clubs in Dago going down yesterday, any club owner with a bit of common sense will be tightening up security and really watching and VERIFYING "patients" paperwork.

Back in the day in the Bay, if one guy had paperwork or "the card", he could go in wtih a couple of friends without paperwork, and it was no big deal.
Shoot, half the places only glanced at your "card" or whatever paperwork you happened to have.
That has all changed. The clubs that operate now are friggin pretty strict. They figure, if you can't wait a day to get your paperwork verified, then tough luck. It ain't about making that quick money...it's all about longevity.

That is the mentality that will have to change in SoCal, imo. I am sure that there are some great clubs in SoCal and they will be the ones to "join".

cmon meow...we all know the difference of a "Legit" operating club and a "shady" club. Even though the "shady" club may have it's "paperwork" in order with the State, does not mean that it is not just a group of hustlers running the show. You all know what I mean.

The way I look at it is it will take SoCal a few more years to get the clubs "in order". Once SoCal reaches that point, they WILL overtake NorCal in being the "leader" and "flagship" model for the rest of the country.

It's just math. Bay Area is 5 million deep, and SoCal is 15 mil deep.
More diverse group of folks willing to stick thier necks out and rock the cause.
"Elite" clones and new strains will be more abundant, more high quality herb.


Just my guess.

But 4 now.....be careful and don't take MMJ for granted, it's easy to do.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 10, 2009)

Hal...some of us are in central cali...you never give us love lol...and no Im not talking merced...HAHAHA we are having tons of clubs open up in the Goshen, Madera, Fresno, Tulare, areas....almost like an overnight spring up..reminds me of how they described the gold rush...now it is the california pot rush. Theres green in them there hills..ya know.


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 11, 2009)

North of Bakersfield is NorCal..South...SoCal...Welcome to NorCal 2Dog!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 11, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> North of Bakersfield is NorCal..South...SoCal...Welcome to NorCal 2Dog!


 
I always enjoy this line drawing....NorCal, SoCal.  My Husbands idea of SoCal is anything south of Cottonwood Creek:rofl:  (a creek crossed by I5 south of Redding).  Myself, I look at a map, see that that line is between Monteray and Yosemite.  When in school, I think I learned 60% of California's population lives within 60 miles of downtown LA.  I am sure since then San Diego has boomed in population.  But those numbers go to show, California is ruled by SoCal voters.  Not disputing you NCH.....just observing others idea of SoCal/NorCal. 

I have the card and once lately, when the State Web Site mentioned above was down, I was unable to purchase or even look at any product.  I have not been back to that one yet to see if I can now buy.  I was pleased to be turned away that day, showed the place was a serious business.  The place had a heavy odor of insense and I dont care for my pot tasting of insense, and that is why I havent been back.  But I will someday, I am sure.


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 11, 2009)

I have a card with ALL my info on it. My doc gave me this card as a wallet friendly full recommendation. I have seen many cards and had different docs that hand em out, this one is different. It has my docs signature, my personal medical info, my docs personal info, a verification telephone number, and all info needed to verify me, with my name and picture on it. 

She would not look at the card. 


I went to Eagle Rock yesterday. Picked up the DANK OG, WW clones, SSH clones, and a hindu skunk clone. They verified me using my card, like every other place has in my 5+ years of clubs.  Best place I have been to yet. Really. I got a free pipe, free HUGE edible, free papers, free lighter, 50$ 4 gram 1/8's...*holy crap guys this place rocks!* Really. It was *American Eagle Collective.*

50$ cap on everything. 5$ edibles, 10$ clones... Awesome place.


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 11, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> North of Bakersfield is NorCal..South...SoCal...Welcome to NorCal 2Dog!


 

Not correct. I am S. of Bakerfield and still it's N.Cal.


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 11, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> I have a card with ALL my info on it. My doc gave me this card as a wallet friendly full recommendation. I have seen many cards and had different docs that hand em out, this one is different. It has my docs signature, my personal medical info, my docs personal info, a verification telephone number, and all info needed to verify me, with my name and picture on it.
> 
> She would not look at the card.
> 
> ...


 

That place is O.K., flowers not to potent and over priced. If you where in Eaglerock you gotta hit THE FOUNTAIN OF WELLBEING. lOOK 4 THE red fence @ Fountain and Hyperian. Nothin over $45.00 an eigth, very talented growers, fem'd seeds (that are the BOMB, ROCKLOCK, u.k. cHEESE,L.A. Con a gang!). Like 20-30 strains @ all times. They have 3 lounges and an outdoor patio. 
 Bring some of your Bubba and I'll bring some of my BoysenBerry and we'll kick back and exchange grow stories,lol. I'm down to do this after my next harvest- 2weeks


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 11, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> I have a card with ALL my info on it. My doc gave me this card as a wallet friendly full recommendation. I have seen many cards and had different docs that hand em out, this one is different. It has my docs signature, my personal medical info, my docs personal info, a verification telephone number, and all info needed to verify me, with my name and picture on it.
> 
> She would not look at the card.
> 
> ...


 

what city is eagle rock in? I have to make a road trip man..well I dont have to. I actually have lots of good seeds but I want to damnit. I also have the card for the wallet it has my picture all my info my dr's info and is laminated..pretty awesome. if I could just find it lmao......


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 11, 2009)

$10.00 clones Are they the Jokesterdam cuts?


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 11, 2009)

DirtySouth said:
			
		

> That place is O.K., flowers not to potent and over priced. If you where in Eaglerock you gotta hit THE FOUNTAIN OF WELLBEING. lOOK 4 THE red fence @ Fountain and Hyperian. Nothin over $45.00 an eigth, very talented growers, fem'd seeds (that are the BOMB, ROCKLOCK, u.k. cHEESE,L.A. Con a gang!). Like 20-30 strains @ all times. They have 3 lounges and an outdoor patio.
> Bring some of your Bubba and I'll bring some of my BoysenBerry and we'll kick back and exchange grow stories,lol. I'm down to do this after my next harvest- 2weeks


 
that sounds awesome....none of the sops here let you smoke inside.


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 11, 2009)

Fem'd seeds...REALLY??????


I am totally down to chill. Sounds awesome. Just PM me when you want to roll. Im about 60 miles away (like 30 min @120mph)


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 11, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> what city is eagle rock in? I have to make a road trip man..well I dont have to. I actually have lots of good seeds but I want to damnit. I also have the card for the wallet it has my picture all my info my dr's info and is laminated..pretty awesome. if I could just find it lmao......


 
L.A., off the 5 round Colorodo(been a minuite) go to weedtracker-patient resorces-directory- scroll down bout 1/2 way and presto, there it is. 4 bomb fem'd seeds go to L.A. and find The Fountain of WellBeing. We can all kick back there and blow some back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 11, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Fem'd seeds...REALLY??????
> 
> 
> I am totally down to chill. Sounds awesome. Just PM me when you want to roll. Im about 60 miles away (like 30 min @120mph)


 
I'm bout the same distance from there as well. Do you travel the 14? I do,hint hint. The laws are in our favor, no worries here. Hey I gotta hit a club for a restock until my harvest is complete.... got some Bubba. I really love Bubba. I'll give you my info and you can Verify me. I keep a copy of S.B. 420 on my tent. The law allows us to collectively work together.....


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 11, 2009)

Fem'd seeds...REALLY??????




Brother 6 for 60. It's really a steal. I've ran 12 of em-ALL FEMALE. The U.K.Cheese smell so wonderful. Brother we need to chill.......


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 11, 2009)

What indica and hybrid strains do they have?

We are doing what we do legally. Collectively. I have no quarrels with following the states laws we live in.


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 11, 2009)

Yes we are. I can't remember them all but they have about 10-12 diffrent strains-highbreed mostly. Give em a call, they will slightly inform you on availability. I doubt they'll go into much detail!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 12, 2009)

Haha tcbud...it is interesting to see what Californians consider Socal and NorCal.

DS, allright man...u may live in NorCal...but u shop in Socal!...lol


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 12, 2009)

It's not me consitering these things, IT'S CALIFORNIA. I mean come on man I live not even a mile from L.A. County. KERN COUNTY---------Heard of that place????????????????


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 13, 2009)

u got me DS....what does that mean?

Are you all upset bro?

Yes...I have heard of Kern...is this a test?


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok, I'll fill you guys in...

NorCal is everything north of Mexico.

SoCal is everything south of Washington state.

I'm glad I was able to clear that up...


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 13, 2009)

I just think dude is upset that he lives in Socal......


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 13, 2009)

Why would he be upset for gobbs of sunshine and more half naked hookers then anywhere in the world (SoCal Ho's)???


----------



## DirtySouth (Sep 13, 2009)

Hal, I'm cool."Haha tcbud...it is interesting to see what Californians consider Socal and NorCal.

DS, allright man...u may live in NorCal...but u shop in Socal!...lol"


Kinda took it like you where tryin to clown. It makes no diffrence to me. I live .9 mile from L.A. County/Kern line. 
 My taxes are cheaper!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 13, 2009)

No sir...not clowning u at all bro. 
I was just stating the differances in how clubs have "evolved" when comparing So and Nor Cal.


----------



## meds4me (Sep 15, 2009)

You folks in No Cal or So Cali are Sooooo Lucky. I'm here in wash. state and NO dispensaries or clubs...wimpers 
I have thought quite seriously bout moving down that way ...


----------

